# Light guards



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Anyone know of any online shops that sell light guards with a small wire grid to stop curious tongues and teeny bodies?


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

I ordered one of these the other day:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Made-to-Measu...oryZ1285QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Should be here in the morning with a bit of luck! They do made to measure and might have different sizes of holes?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link Amanda. Not sure what size wire grid I will need until I get my anoles in a couple of days so Ive added it to my watch list for now


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Try this link, they have quite a few for sale, scroll down, as they are spaced out on the page  
Here: http://www.livefoods.co.uk/default.php?cPath=31


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

thanks for that link also. I thought Id checked livefoods but I must not have looked hard enough 8) <--closest I could find for a specsavers smiley :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I cannot believe they charge a tenner for a bit of mesh [the ebay one]
my goodness, ours wer a tenner but they have a decent steel fram around them.
Tombraider, whatever one u get make sure it fits real tight for anoles,also consider actually meshing off the top of the viv [just below the bulb instead of just the light as theres always that chance that they could still get burned climbing on the cage and there tail could slpi through and burn them and then they could drop the tail.. etc etc if u mesh all away along [or even just a few inches past the bulb in all directions] it could prevent them from doing anything other than climbing upside down on the underside looking up but theyd soon get bored of that i reckon.

dean


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

My vivs a glass one with sliding doors and mesh top. would it be better to put the buld on the outside above the viv instead? also my uv light is one of those that looks like a energy saving bulb, would it be best to have a guard on this? This would be going inside the viv.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Or do i use a reflector with this uv bulb :?  Always used the tubes in the past so i havent a clue.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

tombraider said:


> My vivs a glass one with sliding doors and mesh top. would it be better to put the buld on the outside above the viv instead? also my uv light is one of those that looks like a energy saving bulb, would it be best to have a guard on this? This would be going inside the viv.


If its a mesh top put both bulbs on the ouside, the energy saver bulbs still get very hot so would still burn the anoles if they touched it.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

thanks. Putting them both on the outside makes it alot easier.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hvent used the wierd energy saver looking thing, i know what u mean though.
How are u gona bqlance ur bulbs ontop the mesh?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I was thinking of using a couple of reflectors. My uv bulb is alot longer then a basking bulb and comes below the reflector i have so I might have to put this inside the viv after all with a light guard.


----------



## supremebelts (Nov 27, 2006)

tombraider said:


> Anyone know of any online shops that sell light guards with a small wire grid to stop curious tongues and teeny bodies?


Good morning try contacting [email protected] we manufacture all types of items in wire and strip.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a Fitting, guard and 40W bulb from a guy in southampton for the £25ish. His site is www.reptileconnection.co.uk. Not sure if they are actually on the site but there is a contact number for him. Here is a couple of pics of mine that I got off him.


----------

